# Which roids to use on keto diet



## mar1n93 (May 30, 2016)

Whats up guys hope u all doing well...
So what roids would you guys use or have used on keto diet... to get shredded but also build some muscle... thanks


----------



## Megatron28 (May 30, 2016)

Testosterone!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2016)

test tren mast var


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 30, 2016)

This is a confusing question...you can use roids with any diet. Roids used for cutting up r what Bundy said...or winni, superdrol, halotestin. They're generally used for cutting cuz they hold less water retention (opposed to Deca) like tren, also heavy androgens can give a harder denser look to the muscle and have been said to increase metabolism and help aid fat loss. Your current BF% is important when it comes to looking shredded don't expect these roids to simply make you shredded like a miracle drug..get lean first with the diet & training then use them.


----------



## bvs (May 30, 2016)

Nothing beats test and tren


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2016)

Test and EQ. Normally I think eq is just stupid. But, on a keto I am assuming you are looking to lose a bunch of fat.

The eq will seriously up your cardio game.


----------



## brdkbr (May 31, 2016)

i LOVE some insulin while on keto...


----------

